# AMA



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2020)

I’m bored, and will prolly regret this, but then again, prolly not many people here will know/remember me well enough to care so what the hey. Let’s do this thing. Ask me anything!

*(I reserve the right to answer as either irl me or one of my sonas, or not at all)


----------



## TR273 (Jan 13, 2020)

Ok, here is a hopefully nice safe question.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jan 13, 2020)

If you were suddenly put into a zombie apocalypse scenario, what is the one weapon you would bring to start?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2020)

TR273 said:


> Ok, here is a hopefully nice safe question.
> 
> What is your favourite colour?


2 favorites: green & blue =^.^=


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2020)

Bluefiremark II said:


> If you were suddenly put into a zombie apocalypse scenario, what is the one weapon you would bring to start?


A book about something else to read. I don’t do anything zombies


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2020)

If you could live anywhere/anywhen in the past or present, when and where would it be?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2020)

Telnac said:


> If you could live anywhere/anywhen in the past or present, when and where would it be?


Oh man this is a hard one... I love modern conveniences & my home state... but I wouldn’t mind living in a time & place when & where horses were the primary means of transportation... maybe the old west or Victorian era somewhere... hhhnnnn I can’t decideeeee


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Jan 14, 2020)

Without looking it up, can you tell me what Schrödinger's Cat is?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 14, 2020)

Axel_is_Crafty said:


> Without looking it up, can you tell me what Schrödinger's Cat is?


Yes.


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Jan 14, 2020)

Well played


----------



## TR273 (Jan 14, 2020)

What would be your perfect day?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 17, 2020)

TR273 said:


> What would be your perfect day?


My purrrrfect day would involve dog walking, book reading, and movie watching while cuddling. And/or add in going for a hike instead of/along with the dog walking


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 17, 2020)

Soft kitty
Warm kitty
Little ball of fur

Bored kitty
Sleepy kitty
Purr purr purr


----------



## Telnac (Jan 17, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Soft kitty
> Warm kitty
> Little ball of fur
> 
> ...


Cannot resist petting da kitty!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 17, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Cannot resist petting da kitty!


Good cause this kitty needs lots of petting


----------



## Simo (Jan 17, 2020)

Have you ever heard the song Teach me Tiger by April Stevens? (snazzy 60s cocktail lounge singer)


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 17, 2020)

Simo said:


> Have you ever heard the song Teach me Tiger by April Stevens? (snazzy 60s cocktail lounge singer)


I have not!


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Jan 18, 2020)

Ya like jazz?


----------



## Simo (Jan 18, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> I have not!



Oh, you are in luck!

Classic bit of kitsch : )






(her song love kitten is also hard not to laugh during : P)


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 20, 2020)

*sits*


----------



## Punji (Jan 21, 2020)

What's the coefficient of friction for bologna!?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 21, 2020)

Punji said:


> What's the coefficient of friction for bologna!?


42


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 21, 2020)

Why not werewolf?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 21, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Why not werewolf?


But why werewolf?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 21, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> But why werewolf?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 21, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


These all sound like good reasons to cuddle a werewolf. *cuddles a werewolf*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 26, 2020)

*shameless thread bumping*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 26, 2020)

Are you having a good day?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 26, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Are you having a good day?


Lazy sleepy day


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 18, 2020)

*bump*


----------



## TR273 (Feb 18, 2020)

Are there any historical figures you would like to meet?

*Pets the kitty while I'm here.*


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 18, 2020)

TR273 said:


> Are there any historical figures you would like to meet?
> 
> *Pets the kitty while I'm here.*


*purrs while she thinks*
that’s a tough one... there’s plenty of fictional characters I’d like to meet (and would prefer to live in their world over the real one) but as for historical people... idk really. Maybe some authors like C.S. Lewis or Tolkien.... heck maybe I’ll just hang out at The Bird and Baby XD


----------



## Telnac (Feb 18, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *purrs while she thinks*
> that’s a tough one... there’s plenty of fictional characters I’d like to meet (and would prefer to live in their world over the real one) but as for historical people... idk really. Maybe some authors like C.S. Lewis or Tolkien.... heck maybe I’ll just hang out at The Bird and Baby XD


If you could only pick one fictional world/character to meet and/or live in, who or what would it be?


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 20, 2020)

Telnac said:


> If you could only pick one fictional world/character to meet and/or live in, who or what would it be?


*tries to make brain shut up about grammatical things*

Oh gosh this one is just as hard but rather because I have too many options. Ummmmm............................................……………………………



Honestly probably Picard. High tech world of the Star Trek universe, but still appreciates kicking it old-fashioned with horses, brawls in the mud, Shakespeare and such


----------

